# Cerwin Vega Stroker 18" dvc



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

I just bought a cv stroker 18" and would like some advice about which amp to power it and what would be the best options for an enclosure. BTW it will go in the trunk of a 64 Impala that is not juiced, so I have the whole trunk to play with. Thank you!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

if i was you ive use a old sckoo zeus amp 600 650 wattss. cant go wrong. they handle up to 2 18's of the one you got. trust me i know


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

also you aint gonna find one. maybe if you are lucky. i have one


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

old school stroker?

*Tuning freq. of 40 Hz. SPL tuning*
The optimum enclosure is 6.52 cu ft with two 6 ” diameter ports (56.54 sq in of port area) 10.40” long each.


*Tuning freq. of 35 Hz. Deep Bass*
The optimum enclosure is 6.72 cu ft with two 6 ” diameter ports (56.54 sq in of port area) 16.5” long each.

*Tuning freq. of 30 Hz SQ.*
The optimum enclosure is 6.94 cu ft with two 6” dia ports (56.54 sq in of port area)23.30” long each.

*PURE SPL COMPETITION-42 HZ.*
Use 9 cu.ft. of air space per driver with 160 sq.in. of port area and a port length of 16.58" long.


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention that it is an old school model with the pin in the middle. Thanks for the replies. Anybody have any idea what to use for the box has far as building materials. Thank you!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2007, 05:15 PM~6913114
> *if i was you ive use a     old sckoo  zeus amp 600 650 wattss.   cant go wrong. they handle up to 2 18's of the one you got. trust me i know
> *


didn't realize amps "handled" subwoofers....always thought it was the other way around :uh:



> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Jan 5 2007, 05:17 PM~6913127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang, you got the one my cuzin used to have then, only his was a 15" with the pin in the middle.
does it still work?


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

Haven't hooked it up yet but it still looks new! :0


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2007, 05:15 PM~6913114
> *if i was you ive use a    old sckoo  zeus amp 600 650 wattss.  cant go wrong. they handle up to 2 18's of the one you got. trust me i know
> *


I laughed when i read this,i couldnt even reply


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Jan 5 2007, 06:46 PM~6913411
> *I forgot to mention that it is an old school model with the pin in the middle. Thanks for the replies. Anybody have any idea what to use for the box has far as building materials. Thank you!
> *


yea, i had one, just sold it not to long ago.

use 3/4" mdf for the box. 3-4 layers if you are going for spl. and be sure to brace it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 08:20 PM~6914513
> *yea, i had one, just sold it not to long ago.
> 
> use 3/4" mdf for the box. 3-4 layers if you are going for spl. and be sure to brace it.
> *


wouldn't 2 layers of 1" be better then 3-4 layers of 3/4"? or is more layers sturdier?


----------



## scrapinranger (Nov 8, 2005)

I had a matts d300hc on each of my strokers


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 6 2007, 12:35 AM~6915942
> *wouldn't 2 layers of 1" be better then 3-4 layers of 3/4"? or is more layers sturdier?
> *


2 layers of 1" is only 2" thick.
4 layers of 3/4 is 3" thick.

and i know you live in the perfect world..but here they don't sell 1" mdf.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 5 2007, 04:51 PM~6913461
> *
> dang, you got the one my cuzin used to have then, only his was a 15" with the pin in the middle.
> does it still work?
> *



Is this a trick question? He is asking about the sub and what to use for it... WTF? :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Jan 6 2007, 11:26 AM~6918872
> *Is this a trick question? He is asking about the sub and what to use for it... WTF? :uh:
> *


yea i guess you missed the part about it being an old sub :uh:

thanks again from the penut gallery


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

So is it better to wire the voice coils in a series or parallel? I tried to research but the material I found only described how to wire the voice coils but was not to specific on the strengths and weaknesses of each option.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Jan 12 2007, 08:51 PM~6973452
> *So is it better to wire the voice coils in a series or parallel? I tried to research but the material I found only described how to wire the voice coils but was not to specific on the strengths and weaknesses of each option.
> *


it depends on the amp your using, and what power it does at what load. You would wire your subwoofer to meet the load the amp requires to make it's full power.


----------



## F2 motorsports.com (Jul 3, 2009)

is it a DVC or single coil you can't use the MMATS cuz its a 2ohm I have 2 18" DVC can't find an amp that will do the job for me lololol good luck ohh i also have a 15dvc for $300 clean clean cond.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2007, 06:15 PM~6913114
> * old sckoo  zeus amp 600 650 wattss.  cant go wrong. they handle up to 2 18's of the one you got. trust me i know
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Give that thing 1500-2000W. 600W it will laugh at you.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

If it's a a dual 2ohm i'd wire it parallel for a 1ohm load and get something that has good clean power at that load. If it's a dual 4 wire the same way for a 2ohm load a buy a Memphis 2000d of eBay hook it all up and be beatin the shit out of that trunk


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

SUNDOWN 3500D WILL DO THE TRICK AND VERY GOOD AMP WAY UNDERATED


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

2 YEARS AGO........


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jul 4 2009, 01:56 AM~14377323
> *2 YEARS AGO........
> *


Sad isn't it... :uh:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 4 2009, 02:38 PM~14380309
> *Sad isn't it...  :uh:
> *


AND WHAT THE FUCK THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN I HAVE SHIT FROM 2 YEARS AGO :angry:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 5 2009, 03:00 AM~14383121
> *AND WHAT THE FUCK THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN I HAVE SHIT FROM 2 YEARS AGO  :angry:
> *


This thread was started Jan 5 2007, 07:12 PM and went dead Jan 12 2007, 10:30 PM

Then F2 motorsports.com posted on it and everyone posted on it like it was new shit.

THAT'S what the fuck I mean! :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 5 2009, 11:10 AM~14384211
> *This thread was started Jan 5 2007, 07:12 PM and went dead Jan 12 2007, 10:30 PM
> 
> Then F2 motorsports.com posted on it and everyone posted on it like it was new shit.
> ...


OH OK :nicoderm:


----------

